# So, he didn't find a mud puddle, he found a mud creek!!!



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

A happy golden is a gross golden!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

A dirty dog is a happy dog, I agree!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Loved it! That's what Goldens call Heaven


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Did the video work for you guys?

He's just gross right now, I have to upload his dirty guilt face in the truck. He looked SO guilty!!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Brew certainly had FUN!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Jen & Brew said:


> Did the video work for you guys?
> 
> He's just gross right now, I have to upload his dirty guilt face in the truck. He looked SO guilty!!!


Yes the video worked. Please show us his dirty face, I showed you K&B


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

thats a great video, that is one happy dog. Jasper would like to have joined him!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

he's so cute... he looked so _zoomie!_


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Here's the dirty guilt face! He looks so pathetic!










I've got some great pictures of our hike today too! I sure love having a hiking buddy, I feel SO much safer with him!



















In this picture something in the bush was making a noise, I think it was a squirrel or something, I love his pose!










While he was busy staring at the noise I thought I'd take advantage and get a head shot!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Great pics! That first one is sad, please tell Brew...Don't be sad that it's over, be happy that it happened


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

LOL, I know, doesn't he look pathetic!!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

He just looked like he was having such a great time. Looks like a beautiful spot for a hike. I liked the close up of him on the alert. That's one of my favorite Golden expressions . . . the total focus on some sort of wildlife.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

that would be total heaven for chester. i can't wait to do things like that with chester. unfortunately school is taking up a lot of my free time along with training chester.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

He always has fun on our adventures!, We've got some pretty awesome spots that are nice and close. 

I love that total focus expression too!


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I LOVED that video - it made me giggle the whole time!


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Brew is too adorable! Did you get his recall down pat until you let him off-leash? Wish we had some nice nature trails that weren't dangerous. I seriously think my goldens would end up falling right down the cliffs. lol.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh yeah, his recall is great!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

fluffygoldens said:


> Brew is too adorable! Did you get his recall down pat until you let him off-leash? Wish we had some nice nature trails that weren't dangerous. I seriously think my goldens would end up falling right down the cliffs. lol.


Where I take him there are no cliffs, I`m positive he would run off a cliff too! There is this one trail that I do in the summer months that goes WAY up to a beautiful look out spot, and there are a quite a few cliffs, that is one spot I would love to take him, but I`m scared of the cliffs, I`d be terrified that he`d pull me off the cliff because he`s SO strong. (He`s stronger then I am) When he is on leash if he see`s something and he wants to go, it literally takes EVERYTHING I have to hold him back. For example, I was walking with him down a steep hill and I accidently moved a small rock that started to roll down the hill, well Brew seen the rock and thought "I`m going to retrieve it!!" OMG it took everything just to stay on my feet as we both went flying down the hill. He's done that to me twice, once with a rock, and again at my sons school with a pinecone! 
Hubby LOL, We were both waiting for my son at the school, and Brew seen a stick at the bottom of this hill and he wanted it, so BOLT off he goes and my hubby went all the way down the hill on his bum! LOL I laughed so hard!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brew*

Brew is gorgeous!!

Someone needs a bath!!


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow! LOL! Same with Diego, he has a hard time listening when squirrels and anything small/moving run past. I'm pretty sure if he saw a deer I'd have to let the leash go...
I feel better about taking him to a park nearby, just put a long lead on and follow wherever his nose takes me. Ginger can't roam off leash because of the rules there.  I need to search for off leash areas... we don't have much here.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

There are a lot of places here that you can't have them off leash, but I like to find secluded area's most of the time off the beaten path that will take me to ponds, or open area's that I can just let him go to be a dog. There's this one area I like, it's right on the river a beautiful beach that no one knows about, there is never anyone there. I'm sure there are leash rules for that area because it is off the trans Canada trail, but I use my judgement. If there's no one there to offend and only I know about it, why not!


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Jen & Brew said:


> There are a lot of places here that you can't have them off leash, but I like to find secluded area's most of the time off the beaten path that will take me to ponds, or open area's that I can just let him go to be a dog. There's this one area I like, it's right on the river a beautiful beach that no one knows about, there is never anyone there. I'm sure there are leash rules for that area because it is off the trans Canada trail, but I use my judgement. If there's no one there to offend and only I know about it, why not!


True. I hate having to keep my dogs on a leash all the time. As we have a small yard, so the only off leash time Ginger can have is in our front yard... and occasionally in the neighbor's when they aren't home.


----------

